#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Казани нужен Буддийский Центр!

## Динара

Подскажите, как это дело организовать

----------

Шавырин (13.02.2010)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Организовать или (государственно) оформить?

----------


## Гьялцен

Ламу пригласите.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Традиция: начинающий не определившийся


Сначала определиться с той версией Дхармы Будд, которая вам интересна/близка...

А ДО, КК группы там и так должны быть.

----------


## Ersh

А сколько вас там в Казани, много?

----------


## Карма Палджор

Насколько помню в Казани и окрестностях существуют центры КК АП ,если конечно вам интересно. 
А в целом PampKin Head прав. Сперва опеделитесь с тем, что вы хотите получить от центра и с какой "версией" учения иметь связи.

----------


## Raudex

> Ламу пригласите.


Лучше позвать Топпера :Wink:

----------


## Динара

> Сначала определиться с той версией Дхармы Будд, которая вам интересна/близка...
> 
> А ДО, КК группы там и так должны быть.


Вообще-то мое направление Дзен буддизм, и я практикую дзадзен, но мне кажется я плохо разбираюсь в названиях, терминах традиций, можете меня поправлять.

----------


## Динара

> А сколько вас там в Казани, много?


Не знаю, двое точно есть))) На самом деле учитель нам очень нужен. И наверное не важно, сколько нас. В Америке буддистов вообще поначалу не было. Мы появимся.
Главное, что и место для центра уже есть... эх...

----------


## Динара

> Насколько помню в Казани и окрестностях существуют центры КК АП ,если конечно вам интересно. 
> А в целом PampKin Head прав. Сперва опеделитесь с тем, что вы хотите получить от центра и с какой "версией" учения иметь связи.


А можно где-нибудь узнать, где у нас на родине центры такие? Очень-очень интересно.
В центре, я надеюсь, будут проводиться лекции, будет возможность ретритов, служения, приглашаться гости. В основном, нужен учитель, который сможет направлять учеников, которые пока только варятся в собственном соку - правильный он (этот сок) или нет, мы не знаем. Нужно его слово, его пример. Хочется, чтобы при занятиях практиками кто-то направлял и контролировал их выполнение. Хочется создать Сингху (поправьте, если я неправильно произношу). В вопросе приглашения, я намереваюсь принимать самое оживленное участие. А насчет версии - я скорее придерживаюсь определенной версии, только не знаю, как она называется. Если кто может определить, давайте спишемся. Хоть скажете мне в какой я традиции... Вот для этого нам и нужен учитель...

----------


## Динара

> Ламу пригласите.


Знать бы как...

----------


## Динара

> Лучше позвать Топпера


А что это?

----------

Raudex (19.02.2010)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Центры в общем-то создаются почкованием.

Сначала надо найти уже существующий центр (т.е. аутентичного учителя и группу практикующих) в другом городе. Практиковать в нем. Буде в родном городе появятся потенциальные интересующиеся, тогда можно будет приглашать учителя с лекциями, с ретритами (заодно поучитесь и организовывать разовые мероприятия).

Потом, если хватит благой кармы и заслуг, и в вашем городе может прорасти семечко центра. 

Иные способы нежизнеспособны. У вас может быть куча денег на помещение, аксессуары и пр.; у вас может быть куча знакомых, которые типа интересуются духовностью и даже в разрезе буддизма; у вас может быть куча книг и море энергии на все это дело. 
Но этого мало. Нужен реальный проводник для учения. А это только Учитель. 
Ищите его. 
В противном случае максимум, что вам удастся добиться - это создания кружка интересующихся, с регулярными собраниями,  чаепитиями, разговорами о буддизме и прочей духовности, с богатой библиотекой, может даже с попытками как-то практиковать.
Это может быть похоже на центр - но это не центр. Это клуб. 

Ищите Учителя. На поселение к вам - или хотя бы на приезды изредка.

----------

Динара (17.02.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> Не знаю, двое точно есть))) На самом деле учитель нам очень нужен. И наверное не важно, сколько нас. В Америке буддистов вообще поначалу не было. Мы появимся.
> Главное, что и место для центра уже есть... эх...


Вы определитесь, к какой школе тяготеете, съездите в гости в центр. В Москву, в СПб, в Элисту (это рядом), например. Хорошо если попадете на учение. Возьмите практику для выполнения, ознакомьтесь с ритуалами. И начните потихоньку практиковать. Хотя бы раз в неделю собирайтесь на совместную практику. Тогда дело потихоньку пойдет, появятся люди, и вы сможете скопить средства и организовать приезд Учителя.

----------

Динара (17.02.2010), Сауди (17.02.2010)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

В Казани вроде как есть центр Карма Кагью, которые Оле Нидала:
http://kazan.buddhism.ru/

Также вроде как Дзогчен Община есть, Дмитрий Пубанц в прошлом году, судя по сайту ДО, должен был приезжать.

----------


## ullu

Есть ДО в Казани, да.
http://www.dzogchencommunity.ru/kazan/

----------


## Динара

Спасибо огромное! А поближе к Дзен ничего нет?... А может Дзен - это что-то другое...не групповое что-ли. Все равно Китайский Дзен и Тибетские традиции отличаются, как ни крути

----------

